
CHT Presents Humane: A New Agenda for Tech - carapace
https://vimeo.com/331897593
======
theresgottabe
Truly a super cool video.

If you ever tried to think of how to explain a criticism of social media's
harms, etc. And then thick of solutions - this video is for you.

Start at like 21:00 for "kids and social media" and like 24:20 for Tristan
Harris's talk to start.

